# [HELP] Aftermarket fog lights instalation



## Scyzor75 (Jun 27, 2004)

I bought PILOT PL-4200B fog lights and now I have no idea how to install them electronically. 

In the box I got wiring harness, relay, fuse and external switch. If I must to use them or I can to use built-in wires? [I have no idea that I have them - how I can to check this?] I want to light-up them with parking lights.

Greetz


----------



## RivStar (Sep 5, 2004)

if you want them powered by your parking lights... i GUESS you can splice them into your corner lights... it's not recommended tho... a lot of the aftermarket fog light systems i've seen can USUALLY be connected straight to the positive terminal on your battery and then grounded somewhere on the chassis... you'll have to check your installation instructions on this just to make sure...

they also usually have their own switch... the switch can be rewired to your parking lights no problem tho... i think you can set the switch to the black wire on your parking lights so that when the circuit on the parking lights complete it will close the circuit for your fog lights...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

it doesnt seem like you know much about electricals/wiring 
if I were you Id just wire them up as the instructions say

it should be pretty easy, its usually just a power wire (with built in fuse) and a grounds that run to the switch and somewhere on the chassis

when you start messing with the wires running to/from the stock lighting, you may get in over your head


----------



## ltcassio (May 7, 2004)

yeah, even if your car doesn't come with fogs I blieve the wires for it are still there regardless. I don't remember where I read that, but I do remember doing such. Highjack the sticky at the top of the forum and get the FSM and figger dis out


----------



## Scyzor75 (Jun 27, 2004)

What option is better to install them:

1)








2)


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Scyzor75 said:


> I bought PILOT PL-4200B fog lights and now I have no idea how to install them electronically.
> 
> In the box I got wiring harness, relay, fuse and external switch. If I must to use them or I can to use built-in wires? [I have no idea that I have them - how I can to check this?] I want to light-up them with parking lights.
> 
> Greetz


You can wire the fogs into a front side marker lamp (whichever is more convenient). You will need a relay which is triggered by the power to the lamp (Red/Blue Stripe) taken from Pin 1 of the lamp connector. The power for the fogs needs to come from a 12V source switched by the relay.

BTW the stock fogs are mounted as in image #1 above.

Lew


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I did mine as 2, thats just how I liked it. So whichever you like more do.


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

I bought similar looking aftermarket fog lights a month ago and they have been giving me nothing but trouble since ! I installed them like the instructions suggests and placed the wires in some low heat areas . They worked beautifully for about 3 days , then they started blowing fuses every time I replaced it (I'm the kind of person who hopes a new fuse might fix it :dumbass: ) . I eventually got so pissed that I pulled up the hodd and examined the instalation , I didnt see anything wrong but hey .. thats me.
My dad used to work for GM so he suggested that the wires for stock fog lights would be present in my car , and in with all the relays there is a wired up base , waiting for the top of a relay to be placed on it and to have fog lights connected . Could I theoretically grab a fog light relay from a scrapped 200SX , throw it in , find these fog light wired and connect them to my aftermarket fog lights ? Also what is the on/off switch for for lights in a B14 like ? how would I have to modify my car to have the switch be like the lights were stock ?


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> it doesnt seem like you know much about electricals/wiring


I was thinking exactly the same, I feed the switch with a hotwire going out of the light switch, then it passes trough the firewall with a groomet and feed the relay, it was high amp feeded with a wire from the battery, then a couple of wide wires to the fog lights.

I installed them last year without any trouble since then.


----------

